
Show HN: MyQueue – The world’s simplest queue management application - mcardlej123
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/myqueue-worlds-simplest-queue/id1066767372?mt=8&ref=producthunt
======
mcardlej123
Hi, here's my little MVP for the world’s simplest queuing application for iOS.
Ideal for businesses who want a simple queue management system such as coffee
shops, food trucks, salons, and more!

Throw away the restaurant buzzer system and lets keep it simple!!

Features include: \- Add a new customer name and cell phone number \- Provide
an time estimate for receiving your goods via metrics page \- Swipe left to
notify the customer their order is ready for pickup via message \- Swipe right
to remove the order from the queue \- Export all current or historical orders
via email \- Create a unique message sent to customer upon completion of their
order

Requirements: \- No need for client side software/apps to notify customers \-
You iPhone or iPad will just need a phone connection to send messages

